# La Finca Resort



## golferinspain (Jun 10, 2020)

Close to the sleepy Spanish town of Algorfa, in the Alicante province you will find one of the most highly regarded golf courses in the area.
Presented by Grupo Quara, the La Finca Golf Resort has developed into one of the must visit resorts on the Costa Blanca.
Ideally located, just a 30-minute drive from L´Altet international airport, La Finca Golf Resort has undergone a major face-lift over the last couple of years, with the construction of a new luxury hotel with spa and the lavish club house that overlooks the 18th hole, which until March, was the 9th.
 The hotel is ultra-modern with contemporary rooms and unparalleled service, for those arriving to the airport, and not wishing to hire a car, the hotel offers a transfer service that will greet you at airport arrivals and take you to the hotel reception, any time of the day.
Staff are on hand to deal with any request and do so with a warm smile.
Housed within the impressive clubhouse is the well-stocked pro-shop and caddy masters office. The same level of service is granted here, with the choice of logoed products and material. A huge float of buggies ensures that you will be able to hire one at any time of the day, regardless of the number of visitors playing.
As you step out on to the golf course, you quickly realise that money has not been spent solely on the facilities, the course, under the supervision of the head green keeper, who arrived around 3 years ago has transformed the course, to meet the incredible high standards set by the owners and players that visit La Finca Golf Resort.
Continual development and the removal of certain strains of grass that have plagued the course for years has been undertaken and the difference if immense.
Despite facing various challenging situations over the last 18-months the course has gone from strength to strength, with the highest quality of maintenance driving the course and resort forward.
When you arrive on the first tee, looing down onto the fairway, you can immediately see the beautifully framed fairway, olive trees to the left, out of bounds to the right, which shouldn´t come into play. A gentle draw from the tee is ideal, leaving a view down the fairway, over the stream to the incredible green.
A reverse piano awaits and the elevation change from front to back is severe. A really good opening hole.
The par three third is an exquisite par 3, requiring a well struck shot to find the narrow, multi-tiered green, bunkers short add to the difficulty.
A wonderful, true 3-shot par 5, awaits on the 5th with an almost island green to finish the hole, played slightly downhill from the tee, it requires well thought out shots to walk away with a par.
Water comes into play on the par 3 6th, a tricky hole where club selection is key.
The 7th is a unique hole, in that the green is square, a tough dog-leg requiring two wonderfully struck shots to get on in regulation.
Perhaps my favourite hole is the par 5 11th. Teeing off from the elevated tee, the hole is framed with large palm trees. If you find the right line the sloping fairway will kik the ball forwards, offering a chance to get home in two. But the approach is fraught with danger, an enormous bunker almost creates an island green, while the water short only increases the challenge.
An all or nothing hole, the 17th offers longer hitters to attempt to carry the large pond and reach the green from the tee. For shorter hitters the fairway to the right of tree in the middle of the fairway is the line but go long and you will find another water hazard. A short hole that demands nothing but the best.
La Finca Golf Resort has it all, superb off-course facilities, an incredible golf course that is getting better every year and a team that is determined to keep La Finca Golf Resort as one of the premier golfing destinations on the Costa Blanca.


----------

